# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  من الذي أبدع في النثر من الناس في هذا الزمان ؟

## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

من الذي أبدع في النثر من الناس في هذا الزمان ؟


أرشح أنا


محمد عبده 


و


الطاهر بن عاشور 


و 


الشيخ بشير الإبراهيمي الجزائري 



و أنتم من ترشحون 



؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد عبيد الله

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته .
اما انا فيعجبني:
الشيخ البشير الابراهيمي.
مصطفى صادق الرافعي.
العقاد.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

العلمان الكبيران الجليلان رحمهما الله 
محمود شاكر 
بكر أبو زيد
كتاباتهما تحف لغوية تطاول النجوم سموا ورفعة وبلاغة

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الشيخ العلامة أبو عبد الرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

علي الطنطاوي
أبوفهر محمود شاكر
محمد الخضر حسين
لكن كيف أبدعوا؟

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بكر أبو زيد - رحمه الله تعالى -

----------


## إمام الأندلس

المنفلوطي..
سيد قطب..
محمود شاكر..
ابن عقيل الظاهري..

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

الرافعى
أبوفهر محمود شاكر
محمد الخضرحسين
 البشير الابراهيمي
سيد قطب
بكر أبو زيد 
 رحمه الله الجميع

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

الرافعي و المنفلوطي نجوم النثر ...
بخصوص كتب الشيخ بكر أحيانا لا أجد فيها روح السبك ....
و الله أعلم

----------


## ابن عسكر

ابن عقيل الظاهري
بكر أبو زيد

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عندي أن من أبرز الأدباء المبدعين في النثر خاصة  في الأزمنة المتأخرة الدكتور زكي  مبارك  و من يقرأ كتبه  الكثيرة  بتجرد  و إمعان يخرج بهذه الحقيقة و يجد نفسه بحق أمام  أديب عربي  أصيل لم ينصفه عصره  و عسى أن تنصفه الأجيال التي جاءت  بعده

----------


## شذى الجنوب

محمود شاكر
الرافعي
بكر أبو زيد
رحمهم الله جميعا

----------


## أبو أسامة الحضرمي

بكر ابو زيد ولا مقارنة

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

طيب ...
ماهو الكتاب الذي اعجبك وقراته لهؤلاء .....
أنا أعحبني شرح كتاب { نهج البلاغة } لمحمد عبده ، مع بعض الملاحظات عليه ...
و المنفلوطي أعجبني كتابه { ماجدولين } كتاب فيه مادة أدبية قوية .... 
و أنتم ....

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

> و المنفلوطي أعجبني كتابه { ماجدولين } كتاب فيه مادة أدبية قوية ....


هذا الرواية قرأتها وبكيت كثيرا ....
هل في ذلك عيب ؟؟!!!!!

----------


## السعيد وعزوز

الشيخ البشير الابراهيمي.
مصطفى صادق الرافعي.
أبو فهر محمود محمد شاكر

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

حبذا لو أن كل مشارك في هذا الموضوع يذكر اسم الناثر الذي أعجب به ثم يذكر له الكتب التي أعحبته ....
وذلك من أجل الإستفادة من خبراتكم و إذواقكم ....
وشكر ....

----------


## محمد العبادي

أرشح كثيرًا ممن ذكروا، لكن هناك رجل مبدع في النثر لم يذكر وهو الدكتور محمود الطناحي رحمه الله تعالى، واقرأوا كتاب ( مقالات محمود الطناحي) لتعلموا صحة كلامي!

----------


## إمام الأندلس

ماأروع الفضيلة -توني وفرجيني-للمنفلوطي أخي الجزائري..ومن شدة اعجابي بها قراتها عدة مرات اخرها كانت على بعض الأحبة من أرض الأندلس مع بعض التعليقات بالدارجة المغربية (ابتسامة)

----------


## خلوصي

يقول محمد عاكف سيد شعراء الترك و صاحب النشيد التركي الوطني الذي لم يستطع اتاترك نفسه  - برغم استئصاله كل ما هو إسلامي إلى درجة فتح معاهد لتعليم الإلحاد في القرى !! - لم يستطع إبعاد نشيده .. :
" إن هوغو و شكسبير لا يبلغان إلا إلى مرتبة تلميذ لبديع الزمان "
ولك وينكو يا عرب ..! ؟ وينكو عن بديع الزمان ؟!
و قد جرت من سنوات ندوة مغربية بعنوان " النورسي أديب الإنسانية " ؟!

----------


## حاتم الفرائضي

أخي الفاضل فيصل بن المبارك وبقية الإخوة الأكارم

ما المعايير ؟؟!!

متى يقال عن رجل إنه أبدع في النثر

هل إذا استخدم مهجور الفصيح وغريبه

أم إذا أحيا مهجور الفصيح الذي نحتاجه دون نشازه 

أم هو الذي يصوغ المعاني الكثيرة والصور الكبير في ألفاظ وجيزة

أم هو الذي تطرب له وتجد نفسك لذة في القراءة له ، لذة تجاهدها كما تجاهد نزع نفسك عما تهواه

أم هو الذي جمع كل ما سبق مع تضمين كلماته رسائل إصلاحية

أم أن الشرط الأخير غير ضروري 

فأرشح لكا رجلا مفسدا أعمى البصر والبصيرة امتاز بقدرته على نقل الصور الكبيرة إلى القارئ

أتمنى أن يخرج شبيه إسلامي له

----------


## ناصر الكاتب

من المعتنين بالديباجة العربية والمبدعين في الزخرفة اللفظية -باعتدال-: الزيات -صاحب الرسالة-، وامتاز رفيقه أعمى البصر والبصيرة بسلاسة الأسلوب وبراعة التصوير. وجمع زكي مبارك بين السلاسة، وجودة التراكيب. 
وبرَع الرافعي -وأظنه أرفعهم بلاغة- في التصوير والديباجة العربية (العباسية) لكنه يجنح إلى صور مستغلَقة ومعان غامضة.

أما محمد عبده فهو من -ومن للتبعيض- أوائل من خلَّصوا النثرَ العربي من قيود الصناعة اللفظية المتكلَّفة التي فشَت في عصر المماليك.

----------


## حاتم الفرائضي

حبذا لو يفتح مقال آخر نجمع فيه بعض القطع التي نالت على إعجابنا بحيث لا تكون طويلة

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

فتحتها من زمن ، ولم أجد أحدا من يشاركني ....

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21191

----------


## حاتم الفرائضي

قال أبو منصور عبد الملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل الثعالبي النيسابوري رحمه الله 

في مقدمة على فقه اللغة وسر العربية 

الذي ألَّفه لمجلس الأمير السيد أبي الفضل عبيد الله بن أحمد الميكالي عفا الله عنه

قال 
:
"
من أحب الله تعالى أحب رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن أحبَّ الرسول العربي أحبَّ العرب ومن أحبَّ العرب أحبَّ العربية التي بها نزل أفضل الكتب على أفضل العجم والعرب ومن أحبَّ العربية عُنيَ بها وثابر عليها وصرف همَّته إليها ومن هداه الله للإسلام وشرح صدره للإيمان وآتاه حسن سريرة فيه اعتقد أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم خير الرسل والإسلام خير الملل والعرب خير الأمم والعربية خير اللغات والألسنة والإقبال على تفهمها من الديانة إذ هي أداة العلم ومفتاح التفقه في الدين وسبب إصلاح المعاش والمعاد ثم هي لإحراز الفضائل والاحتواء على المروءة وسائر أنواع المناقب كالينبوع للماء والزند للنار . ولو لم يكن في الإحاطة بخصائصها والوقوف على مجاريها ومصارفها والتبحر في جلائها ودقائقها إلا قوة اليقين في معرفة إعجاز القرآن وزيادة البصيرة في إثبات النبوة لبتي هي عمدة الإيمان لكفى بهما فضلا يَحْسُنُ فيهما أثره ويطيب في الدارين ثمره فكيف وأيسر ما خصَّها الله عزَّ وجلَّ به من ضروب الممادح يُكِلُّ أقلام الكتبة ويتعب أنامل الحسبة
ولِما شرفها الله تعالى عزَّ اسمه وعظَّمها ورفع خطرها وكرَّمها وأوحى بها إلى خير خلقه وجعل لسانَ أمينه على وحيه وخلفائه في أرضه وأراد بقضائها ودوامها حتى تكون في هذه العاجلة لخيار عباده وفي تلك الآجلة لساكني جنانه ودار ثوابه قيَّض لها حفظة وخزنة من خواصه من خيار الناس وأعيان الفضل وأنجم الأرض تركوا في خدمتها الشهوات وجابوا الفلوات ونادموا لاقتنائها الدفاتر وسامروا القماطر والمحابر وكدّوا في حصر لغاتها طباعهم وأشهروا في تقييد شواردها أجفانهم وأجالوا في نظم قلائدها أفكارهم وأنفقوا على تخليد كتبها أعمارهم فعظمت الفائدة وعمَّت المصلحة وتوفّرت العائدة وكلما بدأت معارفها تتنكَّر أو كادت معالمها تتستّر أو عَرَض لها ما يشبه الفترة ردَّ الله تعالى لها الكرَّة فأهبَّ ريحها ونفق سوقها بفرد من أفراد الدهر أديب ذي صدر رحيب وقريحة ثاقبة ودراية صائبة ونفس سامية ةهمَّة عالية يحبُّ الأدب ويتعصَّب للعربية فيجمع شملها ويكرم أهلها ويحرِّك الخواطر الساكنة لإعادة رونقها ويستثير المحاسن الكامنة في صدور المتحلين بها ويستدعي التأليفات البارعة في تجديد ما عفا من رسوم طرائفها ولطائفها مثل الأمير السيد الأوحد أبي الفضل عبيد الله بن أحمد الميكالي أدام الله تعالى بهجته وأين مثله وأصله أصله وفضله فضله ؟

هيهات لا يأتي الزمان بمثله ... إن الزمان بمثله لَبَخيلُ
"

----------


## خلوصي

يعني ما عجبكون خلوصي بيك في مقولاته :
مثلا خدوا المقولة الأولى :


من أدلى بدلاء المجاهدة في غيابة النفس فربما استوحش قبل الأنس !غير أنه لا يلبث حتى يسمع يا بشرى...هذا خفي آثامنا قد كشفناه... فارفع الغطاء ! ولا تستوحش من قلة أصحاب الدلاء...

" من كشف غطاء نفسه في الدنيا لم يرعه كشف الغطاء في الآخرة "..!

و أرسل وارد التبيين ........!؟ يأتك بخبر ما في الغيابة من آلات الشياطين.........الذين دأبوا على التزيين................ و التسويغ ..والإسقاط.. و الإنكار.. و التلوين...! ؟ دأبوا على إخفاء حقائق النفس وبواعث الأعمال... حتى على المخلصين...حتى على المخلصين !!!فإذا عجزت و أوهنت من عزمك الشياطين.. ...............

فجدد.............جدد : " إياك نعبد و إياك نستعين " ! 

عبودية تحرق بها الغشاوات...واستعانة تتقوى بها على المجاهدات ....

حتى تجد ريح قميص " لنهدينهم سبلنا " يأتيك به البشير ... يلقيه على........................  ...........






قلبك !! فيرتد بصيراً ...!!! و كمان المقولة الثانية :


في النفس غيابة .....تغيب حتى عنها !!! و على قدر الارتياد فيها........يكشف عنها! 
؟؟ ! ؟؟

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

السيد محمد رشيد بن علي رضا بن محمد شمس الدين بن محمد بهاء الدين بن منلا بن علي خليفة القلموني البغدادي الحسيني المصري القاهري الشافعي :{1354:ت}:
مصطفى صادق بن عبد الرزاق بن سعيد بن أحمد بن عبد القادر الرافعي المصري الطرابلسي{1356:ت} .

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

من أصحاب الأساليب غير من ذكر : شكيب أرسلان إلى درجة اقتران اسمه "بأمير البيان"

----------


## عبد السلام الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أظنه  البشير الإبراهيمي فهو فارس من فرسان البيان و ذوقدرة على الاستدلال والبرهان  ومن شك في قولي فليقرأ الاثار  ففيها شاهد على ما أقول.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

يعجبني الشيخ / عائض القرني في كتابه ( لا تحزن )

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

الرافعي شيخهم في الأدب, مع تصوف يقع منه!.
والعقّاد له باع طويل. مع أخطاء فكرية ومنهجية.
ومحمود شاكر مبدع في الردود والمقالات, وقوي اللسن والحجة.
والمنفلوطي أسلوبه للمبتدئين لا المتقدمين!.
وبكر أبو زيد من الذين صانو اللغة بقوتهم فيها وعقيدتهم الصافية.

أما الجيل الذي قبله فيوجد أمثال اليازجي والمويلحي وغيرهم.

أما الشيخ عائض القرني فلم يقدم شيئا في نثره من الناحية الفنية , وهو بالأصح: ليس بأديب.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

الشيخ عائض وكتابه مقامات القرني الأكثر من رائع انصح الإخوة بقراءته فهو بحق  ممتع

----------


## التراثي

لا يوجد من يضاهي الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي الجزائري فهو ملك البيان ,اقرؤوا آثار البشير الإبرهيمي .

----------

